# Kann das &quot;Ist dies eine legale Windows-Kopie?&quot;-Tool sich irren?



## one88 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren einen PC zusammenstellen lassen von so einem Pfuscher von Händler - leider zu spät bemerkt. Jetzt wollte ich den Windows Media Player 11 installieren, dieser checkt ja vorher, ob ich eine legale Windows-Kopie besitze. Anscheinend ist das nicht der Fall, sowohl WMP11 als auch das Windows-Tool sagen mir das.
Kann das Tool falsch liegen? 
Was kann ich machen, wenn der Typ mir eine illegale Kopie installiert hat?
Reicht es, bei dem reinzuspazieren und gefälligst eine legale Kopie zu verlangen?
Soll ich die Polizei mal vorbeischicken? Oder kriege ich etwa dann Ärger?  

mfG
one

_Edit: Och nö, falsches Forum..._


----------



## Loosa (31. Oktober 2006)

one88 am 31.10.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich machen, wenn der Typ mir eine illegale Kopie installiert hat?


Steht bei dem Tool nicht immer irgendwas von wegen "Wenn Sie glauben eine legale Kopie zu benutzen wenden Sie sich an irgendwas-Microsoft?"

Wenn Du noch die Rechnung von dem Händler hast (und da inkl. Windows oder so draufsteht) würde ich mich einfach mal an MS wenden. Die werden dem Typen dann schon Feuer unter'm Hintern machen


----------



## Geckolaender (31. Oktober 2006)

Wenn es sich um eine legale Windows-Kopie handelt, dann müsstest du entweder im Windows Handbuch (sollte eigentlich dabei sein) oder direkt auf deinem Computer einen Lizenzaufkleber haben.
Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, dann kannst du davon ausgehen dass deine Version nicht legal ist...
Aber wie der Vorredner schon richtig bemerkt hat solltest du zunächst deine Rechnung überprüfen.


----------



## maxx2003 (31. Oktober 2006)

one88 am 31.10.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe vor *2 Jahren* einen PC zusammenstellen lassen von so einem Pfuscher von Händler - leider zu spät bemerkt. Jetzt wollte ich den Windows Media Player 11 installieren, dieser checkt ja vorher, ob ich eine legale Windows-Kopie besitze. Anscheinend ist das nicht der Fall, sowohl WMP11 als auch das Windows-Tool sagen mir das.


Erstmal bin ich  .
Grund?

Da man regelmäßig Updates von M$ benötigt, das unter anderem das WMA Tool beinhaltet und eben gerade da hätte der Spuk ein Ende gehabt.

Jedenfalls wie auch immer, sehe ich irgendwie in deiner Reaktion nach so langer Zeit kein Sinn und Logik.

Jetzt nach 2 Jahren fällt dir das erst auf..., super! 


Außerdem gehört das in die Kategorie Betriebssystem und nicht unter Technik!


----------



## Loosa (31. Oktober 2006)

maxx2003 am 31.10.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Da man regelmäßig Updates von M$ benötigt, das unter anderem das WMA Tool beinhaltet und eben gerade da hätte der Spuk ein Ende gehabt.


Ist vielleicht leichtsinnig, aber ich mache nur alle paar Ewigkeiten mal ein Sicherheitsupdate. Aber das sehr regelmäßig selten  



> Jetzt nach 2 Jahren fällt dir das erst auf..., super!


Und? Wenn er ein Komplettsystem mit Windows gekauft hat und das erst jetzt merkt, ist das kein Betrug?
Aber, wie gesagt, besser auf die Rechnung gucken ob das auch dabei war und der Typ das nicht "netterweise" einfach so draufgespielt hat.



> Außerdem gehört das in die Kategorie Betriebssystem und nicht unter Technik!


Hat er in seinem edit ja auch betrauert.... alles in allem, sehr hilfreicher Post Deinerseits


----------



## fiumpf (31. Oktober 2006)

Naja, dieses WGA-Tool ist ja auch nur ein Stück Software von Microsoft. Möglich wäre ein Irrtum schon. Ich würde bei Microsoft anrufen und die Sache klären. Sollte man dir ein kopiertes Windows verkauft haben und du kannst es irgendwie belegen dass du dafür gezahlt hast, wirst du ein neues Windows bekommen.
In der Haut von dem Händler möcht ich dann aber nicht stecken...


----------



## one88 (1. November 2006)

@Loosa: Danke, du sparst mir die Arbeit, maxx2003 zu antworten   

Wunderbar, ich habe jetzt einen (ehemaligen...) Freund gefragt, ob er nichts dazu wisse, er hat schonmal für den gearbeitet. Anscheinend installiert der Typ immer kopiertes Windows XP wenn man nicht ausdrücklich nach einer legalen Version fragt   
Gerade habe ich die Rechnung gefunden: Windows XP: 50€. Ich glaube er hat sie damals als OEM-Version bezeichnet... Das wird dann wohl ein Anruf wert sein.

mfG
one


----------



## IXS (1. November 2006)

one88 am 01.11.2006 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> @Loosa: Danke, du sparst mir die Arbeit, maxx2003 zu antworten
> 
> Wunderbar, ich habe jetzt einen (ehemaligen...) Freund gefragt, ob er nichts dazu wisse, er hat schonmal für den gearbeitet. Anscheinend installiert der Typ immer kopiertes Windows XP wenn man nicht ausdrücklich nach einer legalen Version fragt
> Gerade habe ich die Rechnung gefunden: Windows XP: 50€. Ich glaube er hat sie damals als OEM-Version bezeichnet... Das wird dann wohl ein Anruf wert sein.
> ...



Hast du denn alle Mittel zur Hand, um XP neu installieren zu können?
Also:
-Installations CD
-Lizenz Aufkleber?

Wenn nicht, wüsste ich schon, wie man dem Typ das Handwerk legt...

Mit Kopien Geld verdienen war shon immer strafbar...


----------



## one88 (1. November 2006)

IXS am 01.11.2006 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> one88 am 01.11.2006 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keines von beidem. Er meinte damals glaube ich, er würde WinXP bei sich im Laden behalten. Gedanken darüber machte ich mir nicht, immerhin solle es ja eine OEM-Version sein...


----------



## Birdy84 (1. November 2006)

Trotz allem kann es sein, dass das Tool sich irrt, aber Win Updates oder der Media Player sollten sich dann trotzdem installieren lassen (hab ich selbst schon mal erlebt).

Mfg


----------



## IXS (1. November 2006)

one88 am 01.11.2006 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 01.11.2006 10:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ortsentfernte Sicherungskopien" sind auch Raubkopien.
Er verdient also 50€ pro Windowskopie und, ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele er davon schon verkauft hat. 
Ich würde nicht zögern, den Typ anzuzeigen.


----------



## one88 (1. November 2006)

Birdy84 am 01.11.2006 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz allem kann es sein, dass das Tool sich irrt, aber Win Updates oder der Media Player sollten sich dann trotzdem installieren lassen (hab ich selbst schon mal erlebt).
> 
> Mfg


Ist halt so, dass der Media Player 11 überprüft, ob das Windows original ist und falls nicht, sich nicht installieren lässt. Aber das ist ja nicht das Hauptproblem


----------



## Ein-Mensch (1. November 2006)

one88 am 01.11.2006 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 01.11.2006 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mag ja sein aber er hat vermutlich fast alle seiner kunden verarscht und du bist einer von diesen, daher würde ICH ihn schon feuer unterm arsch machen oder machen lassen z.b. per polizei. ist bestimmt ne menge kohle die er dadurch schon verdient hat.


----------



## one88 (1. November 2006)

Ein-Mensch am 01.11.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> one88 am 01.11.2006 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das ist mein Gedanke...ich mache es einfach so: Wenn er mir nicht ohne rumzuzicken ein legales Windows draufhaut, undzwar ohne dass ich Wartezeit in Anspruch nehmen muss, schicke ich die Polizei vorbei. Oder ich schicke sie sowieso vorbei, mal schaun.


----------



## fabi15 (1. November 2006)

one88 am 01.11.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist mein Gedanke...ich mache es einfach so: Wenn er mir nicht ohne rumzuzicken ein legales Windows draufhaut, undzwar ohne dass ich Wartezeit in Anspruch nehmen muss, schicke ich die Polizei vorbei. Oder ich schicke sie sowieso vorbei, mal schaun.


lass dir erst des windows raufhaun, dir ne lizenz und ne cd geben und schick dann die polizei vorbei, oder ruf dann mal bei microsoft an und frag was die dir empfehlen können   

aber lass dir erst dein windows geben - dann hast du alles was du wolltest und der typ hat die "belohnung" für sein handeln.


----------



## one88 (25. November 2006)

2 Fragen hätte ich jetzt noch, dann werde ich den Ausgang der Sache schildern   

1. Welche Treiber brauchts bei einer Windows-Neuinstallation? Chipsatz, USB2.0, LAN, Onboard-Audio? Ohne S-ATA und RAID.

2. Wieviel darf eine OEM-Version von Windows XP Professional Edition kosten? Bei so vielen verschiedenen Preisen in Online-Shops blicke ich nicht mehr durch.

mfG
one


----------



## maxi2290 (25. November 2006)

one88 am 25.11.2006 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Fragen hätte ich jetzt noch, dann werde ich den Ausgang der Sache schildern
> 
> 1. Welche Treiber brauchts bei einer Windows-Neuinstallation? Chipsatz, USB2.0, LAN, Onboard-Audio? Ohne S-ATA und RAID.
> 
> ...



usb 2.0 eigendlich garnicht  (bei service pack 2 nicht mehr) und der rest sollte auf der Mainboad CD dabei sein, bzw auf der seite des jeweiligen Herstellers. Mit Everest Ultimate (einfach mal googeln da findest du es) kannst du die hersteller und die jeweilige Website herausfinden.


----------



## one88 (25. November 2006)

maxi2290 am 25.11.2006 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> one88 am 25.11.2006 09:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weisst du was passiert, wenn man die Treiber-Box für das ganze PC-System auf das Autodach legt, wegfährt, es zu Hause merkt, zurückfährt und nichts mehr da ist?^^
CPU-Treiber müssen ja denk ich auch noch installiert werden, wäre das dann alles?


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (25. November 2006)

erpress den typ!  du hast ihn in der hand!


----------



## Eniman (25. November 2006)

FreshPrince2002 am 25.11.2006 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> erpress den typ!  du hast ihn in der hand!


Aufforderung zu einer Straftat in einem öffentlichem Forum.  

Geh hin, lass dir eine originale Version geben, nimm dein Telefon in die Hand und wähle 110.
Telefoniere am besten mit deinem Handy noch *IM* Geschäft drin!   
Da würde ich gerne den Gesichtsausdruck des Händlers sehen!!


----------



## skicu (25. November 2006)

Ruf nicht die Polizei, sondern Microsoft an. Die haben sehr kompetente Menschen an ihren Hotlines zu dem Thema sitzen. Alternativ eine E-Mail.
Schildere denen einfach alles, inkl. des Plans, eine legale Version vom Händler einzufordern. Die können dir ziemlich genau sagen, was zu tun ist. Kann auch sein, dass du direkt von denen zur Belohnung eine legale Version bekommst.

Die machen dem Händler wesentlich mehr Feuer unterm Arsch als irgendeine kleine Polizeidienststelle.


----------



## ripitall (26. November 2006)

Eniman am 25.11.2006 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> FreshPrince2002 am 25.11.2006 22:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notruf bei so nem Thema... ob das so ne gute Idee ist... wie schon weiter oben gesagt, direkt an MS wenden, die machen definitiv mehr als die Polizei


----------



## one88 (26. November 2006)

Ich habe einfach folgendes Problem: Es war keine Rechnung, die ich da hatte sondern nur...öhm wie nennt man das auf deutsch...so ein Blatt wo er mir einen Vorschlag für meinen PC machte, inklusive 50€ für Windows. Jetzt hat der mir also damals keine Rechnung ausgestellt und somit kann ich nicht beweisen, dass das Windows bezahlt wurde. Er behauptet jetzt einfach, die 50€ wären für was anderes gewesen. 
Er will mir jetzt aber eine original OEM-Version die laut Aussage 200€ inkl.Installation kostet für 110€ installieren. Das kommt mir aber ziemlich teuer vor, deshalb will ich wissen:
*Wieviel darf eine OEM-Version von Windows XP Professional Edition kosten?*
Jemand wird mir das doch sagen können^^ 
Alternativ drohe ich ihm trotzdem, mich an Microsoft zu wenden, falls 110€ viel zu viel sind.
Übrigens meinte er, illegale Versionen hätten sie noch vor 2 Jahren installiert, danach nicht mehr, bezahlt dafür habe damals niemand    Er sei von Microsoft kontrolliert worden vor ner Weile und da sei alles OK gewesen.


----------



## ripitall (26. November 2006)

one88 am 26.11.2006 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einfach folgendes Problem: Es war keine Rechnung, die ich da hatte sondern nur...öhm wie nennt man das auf deutsch...so ein Blatt wo er mir einen Vorschlag für meinen PC machte, inklusive 50€ für Windows. Jetzt hat der mir also damals keine Rechnung ausgestellt und somit kann ich nicht beweisen, dass das Windows bezahlt wurde. Er behauptet jetzt einfach, die 50€ wären für was anderes gewesen.
> Er will mir jetzt aber eine original OEM-Version die laut Aussage 200€ inkl.Installation kostet für 110€ installieren. Das kommt mir aber ziemlich teuer vor, deshalb will ich wissen:
> *Wieviel darf eine OEM-Version von Windows XP Professional Edition kosten?*
> Jemand wird mir das doch sagen können^^
> ...



http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=ossoft&bpmax=&asuch=xp+professional&sort=p
http://search.ebay.de/search/search.dll?cgiurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.de%2Fws%2F&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=windows+xp+professional&category0=

Übrigens dürftest du keine OEM-Version nehmen, da du keinen neuen Rechner mit dazugehörigem OEM-Windows erwerben willst

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OEM#OEM-Software

Zitat von Wiki "Selbst wenn er zunächst nur die Hardware kauft und beim selben Händler kurze Zeit später die Software, hat er kein Anrecht auf die günstigere OEM-Version mehr"


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2006)

one88 am 26.11.2006 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wieviel darf eine OEM-Version von Windows XP Professional Edition kosten?*


äh, die darf, wie so viele andere produkte, so viel kosten, wie der händler dir dafür abknöpfen will.
kannst ja selber im internet nach preisen gucken, oder?


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2006)

ripitall am 26.11.2006 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens dürftest du keine OEM-Version nehmen, da du keinen neuen Rechner mit dazugehörigem OEM-Windows erwerben willst


doch, darf er.
das hat ein gericht entschieden.
Microsoft mag es nicht sonderlich gerne, aber es ist trotzdem so, dass man die frei verkaufen darf.

edit: das steht ja sogar in Wiki:
_Laut einem Urteil des BGH vom 6. Juli 2000 ist es Händlern in Deutschland erlaubt, auch OEM-Versionen ohne Bindung an Hardware zu verkaufen._

ich beziehe mich dabei natürlich auf die vollversionen, recovery macht auch wenig sinn ohne passende hardware. OEM-vollversionen sind genau dasselbe wie SB, deshalb wohl die Microsoft bezeichnung "OSB".

ich habe auch eine OEM-vollversion aus dem handel. habe zuviel bezahlt, aber das ist eine andere geschichte.


----------



## Nur-Ich (26. November 2006)

HanFred am 26.11.2006 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ripitall am 26.11.2006 11:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt , man kann auch ohne neuen Rechner eine OEM Version kaufen, daher würde ich dir empfehlen sie dir woanders zu kaufen.
Wer weiss ob der nicht immernoch solch krumme Geschäfte macht und sich von jedem Windows die Nummern notiert um sie mehrfach zu verwenden.


----------



## PostalDude83 (26. November 2006)

http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Profes...d_ka_2/303-9842418-3808231?ie=UTF8&s=software

http://software.schottenland.de/pre...preis_MICROSOFT+Windows+XP+Professional+SBDSP  ->
http://www.preis-kampf.com/war/defa...epLink=PD10000D,Hardware,SOFT-MSWIN110014935,
Und Bewertungen lesen auf Schottenland!


----------



## one88 (27. November 2006)

HanFred am 26.11.2006 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> äh, die darf, wie so viele andere produkte, so viel kosten, wie der händler dir dafür abknöpfen will.


Was du nicht sagst  



> kannst ja selber im internet nach preisen gucken, oder?


s.o. wieso ich gefragt habe.

Edit: Aha, SB ist das selbe wie OEM. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, wäre mir die Suche auf jeden Fall leichter gefallen, danke


----------

